# Anyone know what this part is



## TJT2007 (May 8, 2011)

My amplifier died, I took it apart and found that this part was a bit melted and I want to know what it is exactly so I can repair. Thank u


----------



## TJT2007 (May 8, 2011)

It's a ssl amp , ev2500m (2500 watts)


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

Just replacing wthe part isn't going to fix the problem


----------



## TJT2007 (May 8, 2011)

This has actually happened before but with the warranty I sent it back and they said it was the power supply. When it went out the first time I noticed it didn't have a good ground I guess it loosened up with the bass or w/e but I fixed the grounding problem. So if anyone can lead me into the right direction about fixing this problem it's greatly appreciated and I will work with you by sending pictures and doing tests to the amplifier.


----------



## TJT2007 (May 8, 2011)

The heatsink that was on top of those little plastic things that burned had a ground going to it.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

TJT2007 said:


> This has actually happened before but with the warranty I sent it back and they said it was the power supply. When it went out the first time I noticed it didn't have a good ground I guess it loosened up with the bass or w/e but I fixed the grounding problem. So if anyone can lead me into the right direction about fixing this problem it's greatly appreciated and I will work with you by sending pictures and doing tests to the amplifier.


 I joined this site I use to repair stuff, you will need a (DMM) Digital multimeter and a few other things. Good luck!
Badcaps Forums - Salvation For Your Hardware!


----------



## bigdozer (Sep 14, 2011)

Its called a mosfet. If the one next to it still has the part/model number on it you could order a new one. My guess is theres more thats blown. Theres probably a reason why it got hot and blew up. You will need a dmm to measure voltages and such to find out why its blowing mosfets. I'm also a member at badcaps.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

Small world! Hello Big!:wave:


----------

